

Pixar Will Make Renderman Available for Free for Non Commercial Use - rb2e
http://renderman.pixar.com/view/DP25846

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819245)

Other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839234)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833979)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832945)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819329)

------
rb2e
There is also more information here: [http://renderman.pixar.com/view/non-
commercial](http://renderman.pixar.com/view/non-commercial)

